# Schrift im Style wie Schlagzahlen



## Cpt_Sulo (6. Mai 2005)

Moin PS-Gemeinde.....

 Ich tüftel schon den ganzen Abend an einer Abdeckung.....kleine Flache, die ein wenig gewölbt erscheinen soll. Das ist ja nicht so das Problem.... Jetzt möchte ich gerne, da in der Mitte nen Schriftzug quasi "einschlagen/eindrücken"...das Ganze soll schön unordentlich aussehen. So ähnlich wie Schlagzahlen in dünnem Blech, dessen Oberfläche dadurch richtig deformiert wird.
 Idee?

 Vielleicht hat dann grad auch noch wer auf lager, wie ich am besten Nieten am Rand auf das Blech setze, die dann auch noch gut aussehen........


 Vielen Dank im Vorraus

 Greez Sulo


----------



## Angel-M (10. Mai 2005)

für den Text hab ich mal folgenden Link gefunden
http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_text_einstanz.php

für die Nieten kannst du ja mal folgendes versuchen
http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_interface07.php


----------

